
Ask HN: Top Payroll SaaS with API? - bsbechtel
My company is a service company, but we&#x27;ve built a fairly robust job management system to manage all of our work, including tracking pay for employees and subcontractors. Right now, our payroll provider works fine, but I would like to look into finding one that offers an API to manage payroll. All of our pay data is already located in our own job management application. Ideally, I would like to be able to click a button that says &quot;Run payroll for XX week&quot;, and our app send all of the pay data to the payroll provider auto-magically. Even just manually copying data for 100 employees every two weeks is quite time consuming. I did a little searching, only to come up with Gusto&#x2F;ZenPayroll, but they appear to right now be limiting their API to large partners that will expand the Gusto audience. Are there other options on the market I&#x27;m not finding?
======
tixocloud
You could check out: [http://wagepoint.com/](http://wagepoint.com/)

Not sure if they are too small for your company?

~~~
bsbechtel
Their program looks similar to ZenPayroll, but I'll look deeper into them as
well when I get a chance to dig deeper. Thanks for mentioning them!

~~~
tixocloud
Not a problem. If you'd like, I can connect with you the CEO if you have any
questions.

~~~
bsbechtel
I appreciate the offer. I actually called them today to ask a few questions,
and the sales person said he would set up a call with the CTO if we decide to
go with them (who would probably be the better person to talk to). I'm not set
on what will be best for our business yet, but I definitely liked that aspect
of the call!

~~~
tixocloud
That's great! I'm glad to hear that you're being well served.

------
loumf
I wrote code against ADP in the early nineties, but that was as a customer. Do
they not offer a partner program?

------
sidcool
The only one I know of is Zenpayroll

